# Assembly Aircraft of WWII



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2015)

In WWII, The 8th USAAF solved the problem of assembling multiple bomber groups for formation under radio silence by using war weary B-24s and sometimes B-17s either garishly painted, or lit as flying assembly points. The reason for the assembly ships was to give USAAF bombers a visual aid to form up after takeoff before heading out on their missions.

.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 10, 2015)

Oooh, looking forward to this; those assembly paint jobs were wacky.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice Chris. I've got the Assembly Ships of the Mighty Eighth book. When I blow though my 1/48 stash(150yrs. from now) I'm going to go to 1/72 and build as many of these as I can.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)

Love these schems, would like to get a copy of that assembly ships book myself.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Love these schems, would like to get a copy of that assembly ships book myself.



INCOMING!!!!Check your email!

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2015)

love these birds......BIG thanks to you George!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2015)

Geo...wink...wink...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Geo...wink...wink...



 WINK,WINK




Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Bro


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 17, 2015)

Who flew the assembly ships?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

herman1rg said:


> Who flew the assembly ships?



Pilots.....

Terry where is your coat man....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2015)

In addition to assembly ships, there were also experiments in camouflage. These were mostly used on fighter aircraft. Some of the designs were called 'razzle-dazzle'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2015)

I think Mike Grant made the Buffalo and it was featured in one of the British aircraft modeling magazines. Very nice job.


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2017)

Bump!!!.....

Polka Dot Warriors > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2017)

Another great article from VWOC. Thanks for posting Geo.


----------

